# رحله الى كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بكورنيش المعادى



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

صور حديثة لكنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالمعادى

أول صورة للأنجيل الذى وجد بالنيل أمام مكان الكنيسة الحالى 



*





*
تانى صورة منظر عام للكنيسة من الكورنيش 

*









*ودى صورة لمنظر الكنيسة من ناحية النيل

*























*


*خاص بـــــــ:download:ــــ*​*جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه


*


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

_صور جميلة_
_مرسىىىىىى_
_علي تعبك_


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا لوقا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فى كل كنايس واديرة العالم
ويبعد عنها عدو الخير
امين
شكرا يا ماااااااااااااااان على الصور الجميله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الصور
انا بحب الكنيسه دى اوووووووووووى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووووورك ياسويتى 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على تعبكhttp://img407.imageshack.us/img407/9553/24yx5.jpg


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروووورك يا موفى
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  لاعلامنا بالكنيسة

شكرا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2009)

ممتذ ممتاذ ممتاذ ممتاذ مممتتتاااذذذ  شكراا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (3 أغسطس 2009)

حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*جميلة بجد *


----------



## was.muslim (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميلة بجد *


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

was.muslim قال:


> شكرا على الصور


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera97 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميله
انا زورتها
شكرا ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الصور الجميلة
عوزين رحلة تاني قريب اللي فاتت دي من 2008*


----------



## كوك (7 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

mera97 قال:


> *صور جميله​*
> *انا زورتها*
> 
> *شكرا *​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الصور الجميلة*
> *عوزين رحلة تاني قريب اللي فاتت دي من 2008*


 
بأذن المسيح
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> 
> 
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تغطيه رائعه بالصور للكنيسه *
*شكرا kokoman *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بيتر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

